# A green but keen South West smoker.



## lee-warren (Apr 29, 2014)

First and foremost a huge hello to all the UK enthusiasts and members here and a thank you to Danny for the invitation. 

Up until a few days ago I was one of those individuals that simply browsed the topics and subjects here soaking up all the invaluable information provided and to help aid my own project. However and that said I've decided to become a member to thank everyone not only for the experience and help provided but to offer my congratulations on such a friendly and informative site.

So on the subject of food then, who doesn't like a great feed but the thing I also enjoy the most is the preparation and forethought that goes into planning such a meal or event. I personally feel there's nothing more rewarding than seeing the smile or smiles on your guests faces on providing great quality and tasty food.

When it comes to using a BBQ I'm certainly no expert and addition to that and smoking food I've no experience what so ever which is why I find myself here. I'm due to have my whole garden both front and back redeveloped and hoping to achieve that rustic look and feel whilst at the same time incorporating a brick built BBQ, rotisserie, off set brick smoker and a pizza oven.

The plans have been drawn up and my father who's a bricklayer by trade is going to start the project within the first week of June. I've also purchased the BBQ equipment, the doors for the rotisserie, the smoker and shortly purchasing the pizza oven. With this in mind I don't mind admitting I'm feeling very excited about the whole project and am now wishing the weeks away so I can get underway.

During the process I'll certainly take photos and post all accordingly to keep anyone that may pay an interest up to date with the process as it unfolds. What can I offer so far, below you'll find a few images of the doors I've purchased and if you'd like a list of the BBQ equipment feel free to ask. Second to that ask anything you'd like and I'll endeavour to answer.

The door to the rotisserie.













image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Apr 29, 2014






The door to the smoking section.













image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Apr 29, 2014






And the four doors to access the smoked food itself.













image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Apr 29, 2014






My best regards to all. 

Lee.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 29, 2014)

Hello Lee.  I see you found the darn button.  Glad to have you in our little Group.  Any question you may have just throw it out there and I am sure you will get at least three or four different answers.  We look forward to your contributions.

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi Lee, that's some project you've got lined up. There's a bread oven book by a guy named Tom Jaine that shows how to build a wood fired oven, you probably wouldn't want to build it as he describes his but it does give you info on lime mortar and choice of bricks which could save you some money as you avoid using very expensive refractory materials.

Graeme


----------



## markuk (Apr 30, 2014)

Welcome to the Group - all types of smokers her - this is mine ...













P1090601.JPG



__ markuk
__ May 18, 2013






good luck and look forward to seeing some more posts...


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello.  This is my project.  1955.  Was working with ice in the freezer when I bought it.  Hopefully get 'er converted this summer.

Danny













1.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ May 14, 2013


















2.jpg



__ kc5tpy
__ May 14, 2013


----------



## wade (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi Danny. Is that a plastic or metal interior?


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello Wade.  Plastic door liner and freezer door.  All removed but pure porcelain coated steel inside.  Will be propane, controls and burners taken for a double oven propane cooker.  One burner to maintain temp and the second burner to reach temp and recovery after the door is opened.  Will use a mailbox mod for smoke and there will be 2 fans included in the build should I need air flow/ temp control for cold smoking.  Hoping this will be the Mutts Nutts when I get 'er finished.  This should have been built months ago but after my Dad got sick I have been holding off on spending the money as I don't know when I may need to fly back to Tx..  Hope to get 'er done this summer.

Hello Lee.  Sorry to hijack your thread!  We are pretty informal in the U.K. Group.  We are a smallish group and are starting to get to know each other a bit so we ask questions in odd places and take tha piss now and then.  Won't be long before you fit right in.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## lee-warren (May 1, 2014)

Sorry for the delay in replying gents, I'm not normally so rude but work raised it's ugly head. 

Graeme thanks for the information, I'll be sure to take a look. Anything that can add a little insight is always welcome, I don't intend to do this again (well unless I decide to move) so hope to do this correctly first time around.

Mark great looking smoker, is that a padlock on the upper door ? Is your food that great people pinch it !! ha. 

Danny love the initiative factor that's involved in yours, on doing some research prior to my build I saw many smokers of all shapes and sizes and fridges like yours being one of them. I truly look forward to following your build and hearing about your exploits/troubles along the way. With regard to your father, never a nice affair to have someone you hold so close to you falling so Ill so you have my sentiments whilst your father has my best wishes. 

To one and all, there's no such thing as hijacking my threads, as far as I'm concerned every day's a school day so feel free to throw anything you have my way. That said, when it comes to taking this piss I've a dark sense of humour that matches very few so rest assured I'll be having a laugh with the best of you. :icon_lol:

 Lee.


----------



## kc5tpy (May 1, 2014)

Hello Lee.  Just read your other post about electricity in this part of the world.  Mark uses the smoker as a safe when not cooking.  Keeps his recipe book in there.    OH YEAH! You are gonna fit right in!  Sorry you can't make the weekend.  I am sure we will all post picts.  Glad to have you.

Danny


----------



## lee-warren (May 5, 2014)

Mark is that the Hacienda model ?

A colleague of mine has just purchased that very same item I believe, if so do you have any types of recommendations, do's and don'ts etc that I could pass on please !?

Hope you're all enjoying your bank holiday weekend. 

Lee.


----------



## markuk (May 5, 2014)

Lee-Warren said:


> Mark is that the Hacienda model ?
> 
> A colleague of mine has just purchased that very same item I believe, if so do you have any types of recommendations, do's and don'ts etc that I could pass on please !?
> 
> ...


here's a thread and photos using my Haciencda

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/141218/my-first-smoke

Hope that's of interest !


----------



## markuk (May 5, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Lee.  Just read your other post about electricity in this part of the world.  Mark uses the smoker as a safe when not cooking.  Keeps his recipe book in there.    OH YEAH! You are gonna fit right in!  Sorry you can't make the weekend.  I am sure we will all post picts.  Glad to have you.
> 
> Danny


 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


































































































































































































































Very good Danny - got some of your family ones in there too - going to do Beer Butt Chicken this coming weekend with your lovely pot. salad....


----------



## kc5tpy (May 5, 2014)

Hello Mark.  And I thought I LOVED that potato salad!  I think you have that every time you BBQ!.  Glad you like it and you are VERY welcome to the recipe my friend.  Good luck on the chicken.  Am sure it will be great.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## lee-warren (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Mark, I'll have a look at the link now and see what info I can pass on. 

As for all of this talk about food, what are you both up to, this is psychological torture !! :wife:

Ah sod it, I can't resist, how'd the beer butt chicken turn out Mark ? :drool :ROTF


----------



## markuk (May 7, 2014)

BBChicken is planned for saturday but weather is looking pretty iffy for Saturday so it might be a indoor oven job but if it's okay that's a Gas Grill thing not smoked as time is tight Saturday.

It's a really easy thing to make - I posted a thread on it doing it in the oven but it'sd a good one to do.

BTW this Sat is my first anniversary of  my first proper smoke as I did pulled pork for a Eurovision party so as it's the same folks decided to do the Chicken....

If you looking at this Danny what's a good thing to serve with BB Chicken ???

Mark


----------



## kc5tpy (May 7, 2014)

Hello Mark.  I KNOW we have hijacked Lee's thread ( sorry Lee ) and I also know he is aboard doing a VERY necessary job.  I thank you Lee for your commitment.  AND I know he isn't getting these sort of foods over there ( AGAIN, sorry Lee ).  I am a traditionalist.  I do potato salad, coleslaw, beans and Spanish rice with MOST of my cooks.  You have those recipes and as yet you have not been brave enough to try those beans.  Once you do you will not have Heinez baked beans ever again.  Did I steer you wrong with the potato salad?  But; YEHAW! here we go!  Go Mexican by adding cumin and a little chilli powder to the chicken, pull or slice the chicken.  Serve in flour tortillas with shredded lettuce, Pico De Gallo, and sour cream and guacamole.  Go Asian with some Asian spices and serve on top of rice and a veg stir fry.  How about a curry ( I DON'T DO CURRY, DON'T LIKE IT )?  Add curry spices to you chicken and serve over pilau rice with some naan bread.  How about Cajun:  Jambalaya, or a gumbo served over rice.  We can do soul food:  ( chicken should be fried but this will work great ) Smoked chicken, turnip greens ( spring greens will work fine ), black-eyed peas and cornbread.  If I can help with any recipes other than curries let me know.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (May 8, 2014)

Yep have done the beans before so think that's a good thing with a bit of salad and the pot salad

Might do the totiilos .. what I do with them is to heat them straight over the gas hob (or now on my gas grill side burner) for around 20 seconds each side just so they start to smoulder.... not a good idea to answer the phone when your doing that !


----------



## kc5tpy (May 8, 2014)

Hello Mark.  That heating method is the way it's done in Texas.  Low flame and keep an aluminium foil "envelope" to put them in and keep them warm, unless they are being eaten as fast as you make 'em.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Didn't know you had tried the beans, not the usual baked beans.  Hope you like 'em.  Keep Smokin!

Hello Lee.  Get home soon and safe and get that new brick smoker going!  Can't wait to see that baby in action!  Keep SAFE!

Danny


----------



## lee-warren (Jul 10, 2014)

Well what can i say, it's been far too long !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry ladies and gents but my only excuse is that I've been working away and without an internet signal for some time, that said i'm here to try and redeem myself with an update and some photos of the new build that's now taking form.

So the story so far, initially i was simply having my garden redesigned to give the perimeter some strength and security in the form of a brick wall, brick piers and fence panels in-between. On top of this a brick shed is to be built a porch and many other factors to enhance this new project but without a second thought i suddenly thought food, alcohol and parties !!

With this now in mind the garden project suddenly took a back seat so to speak and i spent quite literally months reading the forums and threads here for relevant information and ideas. Knowing that this type of project had to be planned correctly from the word go i began sourcing all the parts that i needed such as bricks that could withstand great temperatures, cast iron doors, cast iron grills for the BBQ, a rotisserie, a pizza oven, heat resistant vermiculite board etc but most importantly a decent builder to put my plans into action.

Initially the build started four weeks late so i came home to see nothing had been started but to be honest this was actually a blessing in disguise as my father and another builder who may i add admitted he 'liked a challenge" stepped forward to offer his services, anyway i digress slightly but what i was saying is that there were so many questions, issues and problems that i really needed to be around and to facilitate them all.

The build itself hit a problem from the word go and that was that the pizza oven was huge so i had to rethink and design the plans which dampened my mood slightly after spending so long thinking and planning things through but that said and for what its worth, its coming along really well and i'm extremely happy with the results so far.

So some images then, before i do though i should mention that i don't have as many photos as i would like because my father and the new arrival Tim rattled through everything so damn quickly i didn't get a chance to keep up with its progress !!

After a concrete footing and over-site went in the brick work went up and started to take form. Smoker to the left, BBQ in the center with the rotisserie underneath and the pizza oven to the right.













1..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






I cant seem to flip these 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















2..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






The structure to support the pizza oven, fear not it became more substantial a little further down the line.













3..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






You can just see the two outlets in the brickwork allowing the smoke to move from the burn chamber and into the smoking tower. 














4..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






The start of the smoking tower.













5..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






Smoking tower, burn chamber, and rotisserie door.













6..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















7..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






A passing visitor...













8..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















9..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






This photo gives the impression the build is on the slightly taller side but the ground level is still yet to be built up.













10..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















11..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















12..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






You can just make out the first of three concrete lintels being located to support the pizza oven.













13..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






The thorn in my side, the giant pizza oven.













14..jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






Concrete lintels in place under the pizza oven and over the rotisserie to support the base for the BBQ.













15..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















16..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















17..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






Flip damn you...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















18..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






Heat resistant vermiculite board being fitted inside the rotisserie area and the burn section to the smoker.













19..JPG



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






I'm looking to have a granite worktop fitted around the BBQ and in a few other areas like on top of the splash back and in front of the pizza oven allowing me to rest the food on before entering and on exit if needed. Although a few days away yet i'm siding towards this one, the Bon Accord.













21..jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014


















20..jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Jul 10, 2014






So that as they they is that for now, i hope to have some more images and updates for you daily. If you've any questions feel free to ask and i'll endeavour to do my best to answer. On top of that if you have any constructive criticism please fire away and i'll see if i can use your advice before the build is finished.

That aside, truly hope you're all well and taking care.


----------



## markuk (Jul 10, 2014)

Blimey !

Looks good


----------



## lee-warren (Jul 10, 2014)

Agreed it may look the part, lets hope its performs as well eh Mark. I'm aware i'll have a lot of sealing to do with fire rope around the doors and some heat resistant silicone or putty in other areas.

How have you been ?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 10, 2014)

Hello Lee.  What a GREAT lookin rig!!  Can't wait to see smoke coming from that dude!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## lee-warren (Jul 10, 2014)

You and me both Danny, she's going to replace my kitchen for sure


----------



## markuk (Jul 10, 2014)

BTW if it's not a stupid question is it in your front garden - if so your're going to get a crown everytime you fire up !


----------



## lee-warren (Jul 10, 2014)

No Mark it's in the back but because of the lack of fence panels at present every Tom, Dick and Harry has popped around to see what's happening. One chap even asked when was the invasion


----------



## jockaneezer (Jul 10, 2014)

That's some mighty construction mate, bet if the council see it, they'll put your rates up !


----------



## lee-warren (Jul 10, 2014)

My rates ??


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 11, 2014)

The U.K. being the way it is I'm surprised the building inspector hasn't been round asking to see your planning permission!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## lee-warren (Jul 11, 2014)

I was one step ahead of you Danny, i submitted the plans for everything to cover my own ass. It would have broken me to have pulled it all down after so much time and effort has gone into it's production.


----------



## some bloke (Jul 11, 2014)

Looking good - a few years ago I stayed with some people in Spain who had an outdoor kitchen on their patio. It's called (I think) an Andalusian patio and had grapevines overhead. They provide shade (and grapes) in summer and the sun can get in and warm it up in the winter. I have plans to build something like your project, sheltered by grapevines, when I eventually return to my native NZ.


> ... nothing more rewarding than seeing the smile or smiles on your guests faces on providing great quality and tasty food.


I like it when you serve the food and it goes quiet except for the sounds of gluttony - chewing, slurping and bones on plates.

Keep the photos coming.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello Lee.  GREAT forward thinking!!  Yes, would have been soul destorying to tear it down.  Hello some bloke.  Glad to have you back posting on the forum.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## lee-warren (Jul 12, 2014)

some bloke said:


> Looking good - a few years ago I stayed with some people in Spain who had an outdoor kitchen on their patio. It's called (I think) an Andalusian patio and had grapevines overhead. They provide shade (and grapes) in summer and the sun can get in and warm it up in the winter. I have plans to build something like your project, sheltered by grapevines, when I eventually return to my native NZ.
> 
> I like it when you serve the food and it goes quiet except for the sounds of gluttony - chewing, slurping and bones on plates.
> 
> Keep the photos coming.


I can picture it now and what a thought ! The one moment i'm looking forward to is finely sitting back with a cold one, admiring the work, the hard effort that's gone into the project and thinking yes, it was worth the trouble.

The only issue is i'll never be able to move because i wont be wanting to do this again 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll certainly keep the photos coming and thank you for the compliment, have a great weekend.


----------



## baz senior (Jul 12, 2014)

That is a work of art, Iam just a bit concerned that your neighbours are all going to be your best mates in short order when you have it finished. Fair do's Lee, it does look good, I can't wait to see you fire it up.
Thanks for sharing.Thumbs Up


----------



## ewanm77 (Jul 12, 2014)

that's a cracking looking build. think its bigger than my first flat


----------



## lee-warren (Jul 21, 2014)

Baz Senior said:


> That is a work of art, Iam just a bit concerned that your neighbours are all going to be your best mates in short order when you have it finished. Fair do's Lee, it does look good, I can't wait to see you fire it up.
> Thanks for sharing.


My sentiments exactly Baz, I'd frame the entire thing if it wasn't so big 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  As for firing it up, i can't wait and it doesn't help that I'm tormenting myself by scanning the threads for some good ideas and recipes.


ewanm77 said:


> that's a cracking looking build. think its bigger than my first flat


Ha.. love this although I am slightly concerned now that someone might move into the void below the pizza oven. That said at least they won't go hungry eh


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello Lee.  Well here ya go!  Jump in at the deep end!

Different parts of the States are known for different smoked meat and styles.  For Texas it is sliced brisket.  Not pulled, that is for pulled pork.  I slice pork butt but that’s another story.  I have been smoking brisket for almost 40 years and as I am OLD  school and from south Texas; I am going to give you my take on traditional smoked Tx. style sliced brisket.  I still learn a trick or two every time I cook but this is how I learned it.  This may sound boring as no rubs are used, but trust me, folks were doing brisket like this a long time and the taste of a traditional, properly cooked and smoked brisket is a thing you will not forget.  I do not  trim my brisket before smoking, I trim when I slice.  I smoke all large cuts fat side up ( thought being the fat bastes the meat ).  I do not use rubs, salt and black pepper or cayenne pepper only.  I season the meat as the smoker comes up to temp.  I do not add sauce.  I serve it on the side.  I try to let the taste of the meat and smoke shine.  IMHO rubs and sauces can detract from the taste of the meat.  Quality brisket does not need to have the taste hidden.  I do sometimes mop/baste to add a slight flavor change.  Bark belongs on Carolina style pulled pork, not sliced brisket as it CAN be hard and tough on sliced brisket.  I don’t foil until the rest period.  I would say that IF you are going to foil and continue to cook a mop is NOT necessary because you will probably add some sort of Au Jus to the foil , but if you want to mop to add a certain flavor it ain't gonna hurt it.  I don’t do burnt ends ( but they ARE good ).  The conventional method calls for a temp of around 225 but I would run the temp round 300 – 350 ( if you can't reach that temp in your smoker no prob just use 225 and add a little time ).  Pull it off the smoker at 190-195 IT and rest for at least 2 hours wrapped in foil and towels or blanket.  Wood SHOULD be mesquite by tradition, but pecan, oak, and hickory are good ( in that order IMHO ). A mix of Pecan , Oak and cherry is good.   Having said all that I must admit ( if lightning doesn’t strike me ) that this is not the ONLY way to achieve a great tasting  brisket.  This is all personal preference based on tradition.  If you LIKE rubs and sauces then by ALL means add them.  MANY threads here to help you with those.  Chef Jimmy J has a good au jus recipe.  Brisket is really pretty easy but the KEY!!!! to brisket is patience, and patience, and more patience;  and no peeking; LEAVE THAT DOOR CLOSED!    Buy a good dual probe therm and use it.  My MAIN advice is to write down everything.  Weight, temp, rub, mop, wood, time, foil/no foil, and anything else you can think of including weather conditions.  Next time you will have options to change whatever.  Find what you and the family like and stick with it.  Sorry for the novel.  Good luck.  Be sure to let us know how it turns out as we are a nosey bunch, and don't forget the Q-view.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145267/hot-and-fast-brisket

  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...r-the-misconception-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule

  

  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...eption-of-the-1-to-1-5-hour-rule#post_1206230

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151888/brisket


----------



## lee-warren (Jul 23, 2014)

Danny you're a top man, thank you for all of the above. 

I'm at a stage where I'm thinking ahead now, anticipating the curing period for the BBQ/smoker etc, small fires to slowly bring up temps, finding and sealing gaps, experimenting to find out how the temp inside the smoker rises and at what rate etc. 

On top of this I'm starting to think about what I'll be cooking when I have a few friends over, initially I'll try smoking a brisket during a practice run and to see what areas I need to focus on a little more. Once this is complete, I as you said, really am going to jump in at the deep also. I intend to cook the following...

BBQ.
1. Homemade burgers both spicy and standard. 
2. Steak. 
3. Sausages. 
4. Corn on the cob. 

Smoker. 
1. Brisket. 
2. Approx 3 fatties. 
3. ABT's

With all of this in mind I'm now looking for "how to" type walk throughs and certain ways to prepare all of the above so what you've written won't go to waste. 

To finish off I wouldn't mind an idea for a king prawn recipe plus I also have a dutch oven I wouldn't mind using, perhaps a chilli or a gumbo I'm thinking, any ideas ?

Lee.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jul 27, 2014)

Hello Lee.  For Gumbo I'll have to hand you over to my friend Foamheart.  Link below.  Keep Smokin!

Danny

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/145641/gumbo-basics


----------



## john trotter (Aug 21, 2014)

bloomin eck, the wife is going off it me building a uds, great respect to you


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 21, 2014)

YEP!  He's buildin a hell of a rig there isn't he?  Lee works overseas so he doesn't respond so quickly.  Gonna have to sell the smoker seperately from the house.  House, 300,000- smoker included 350,000.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Danny


----------



## lee-warren (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks John, she's a bit of a beast isn't she !! As for the wife, well I'm fortune I'm not married yet, I told my girlfriend jewellery doesn't suit her so I've been quite fortunate so far. That excuse seem to be wearing a little thin now though, oh and the one where I told her I spent the money for her ring on the BBQ project :laugh1:


----------



## lee-warren (Aug 24, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> :ROTF   YEP!  He's buildin a hell of a rig there isn't he?  Lee works overseas so he doesn't respond so quickly.  Gonna have to sell the smoker seperately from the house.  House, 300,000- smoker included 350,000.  :icon_biggrin:
> Danny



Thanks for stepping in Danny, it's much appreciated pal. As for the build itself, I have to work away just to fund the project and not forgetting I'll have to pay to fell a small forest just to keep the thing fuelled and smoking. :biggrin:


----------



## lee-warren (Aug 24, 2014)

As it's been a while since my last post I now have a few more photos to display, none were taken by me so please excuse the quality and content, by that I mean builders rubbish obscuring a few shots. 

The roof has now been laid over the top of the pizza oven. 












image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 24, 2014





 












image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 24, 2014






Whilst the roof has been laid over the smoker too. 












image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 24, 2014






The BBQ section. 












image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 24, 2014






The smoker doors attached and looking pretty good. 












image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 24, 2014






Lastly some general photos of the build in it's entirety. 












image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 24, 2014


















image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 24, 2014


















image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 24, 2014


















image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 24, 2014


















image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 24, 2014






To finish then the worktops are being fitted on Friday so I should have some more for you by next week, if you've any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello.  Glad you made it back safely Lee.  I have 3 questions; when are we gonna fire that dude up, where is my invite, and what breed of steer is going to be sacrificed for the first smoke?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I thought I was crazy for having 4 smokers.  That is the real deal.  Looking great.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## lee-warren (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi Danny, sorry to say pal I haven't quite made it just yet, the photo's were taken by my girlfriend for me. That said, not long now and i'm counting down the days until I get to set eyes on the eleventh man made wonder of the world  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





1. Pyramids of Giza

2. Great Wall of China

3. Machu Picchu

4. Petra

5. Teotihuacan

6. Angkor

7. Colosseum

8. Taj Mahal

9. Easter Island

10. Parthenon, Acropolis

11. Lee's Smoker

Ref firing the thing up, well I was putting pencil to paper with a few ideas and towards a guest list etc but have just found out the weather at present is pretty bad...nooooooo !! I may just go ahead regardless and mention to anyone that wishes to attend they're to come armed with a bottle of booze and full Gore-Tex.


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello Lee.  With the help of others I finally found the man you need to talk to.  I couldn't remember his name.  I asked him to post a reply or PM you on how to cure that monster and season it.  His name is Wes.  I am sure he will help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wes w (Aug 28, 2014)

Lee-Warren said:


> As it's been a while since my last post I now have a few more photos to display, none were taken by me so please excuse the quality and content, by that I mean builders rubbish obscuring a few shots.
> 
> The roof has now been laid over the top of the pizza oven.
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW!   Sir, you have an amazing talent.   Do you get to the states?   I've been thinking of the idea of a pizza oven.  I want to build it myself though.

Danny contacted me with the question of firing this awesome smoker the first time.  Kudos to you my friend for not getting in a hurry to see smoke out the top.  

The rule of thumb for putting fire in a fireplace or any masonry  structure is 45 days.   If you can, leave the doors open or open the vents so air can get through it daily.   After the 45 days, you can start to think about that awesome smell of smoked meat.    At this point,  you want to start slow with fire.  Build a small paper fire.  Just big enough to get the flue warm.   Do this for 3 or 4 days.   Once that's done now you can build a small fire with wood.   Feed it slow.  Your only wanting to warm everything up, not get everything hot.    Do this for a couple days.  Not long burns just long enough to  draw and drive the remaining moisture out of the masonry.   Your ready to smoke!   For your first smoke, you want to bring the temp up slow.   When I smoked the first time in mine, I took my time bringing it up to temp the first time, 45 min to an hour.   After the first smoke, your good to go.   Love your smoker setup!

As far as seasoning, there really isn't a process.  The more you smoke, the blacker the inside will get.   I have only scrubbed mine down once.  It was because it was left unused for about 3 months and had a nice coat of white mold growing in it.  I burned it out at 500F then scrubbed it down.  Not a fun job.  Best advice, don't leave the water pan in it when you finish a smoke and leave a vent cracked so air can go through it. 

You are going to love your wood smoker!  It will take time to figure out how "it" wants to run.    I cold smoke bacon and smoke sausage in mine as well.  Wood give a flavor none other can touch!  

Danny and friends.  I had to join your group to be able to post.   I am in the States.  If you don't want me here, please feel free to boot me out.  I would totally understand.

I hope everyone has a great day!!

If interested, here is the link to my build   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126307/brick-smoker-compete-how-to


----------



## wade (Aug 29, 2014)

Wes W said:


> Danny and friends.  I had to join your group to be able to post.   I am in the States.  If you don't want me here, please feel free to boot me out.  I would totally understand.


Hi Wes - You are very welcome in the group and please feel free to contribute any time you want. Unfortunately the act of having to join a group in order to post seems to be putting too many people off contributing valuable and interesting posts. Great to have you here


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello Wes.  Thanks for helping.  You are more than welcome in our Group!  Your knowledge will be greatly appreciated.  Well there ya go Lee.  Now we all know how to cure a brick smoker.  Good luck!

Danny


----------



## lee-warren (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi Wes.

First and foremost thank you for taking the time to write whist secondly and as much as i'd love to take the credit for this fine build, i can't i'm afraid. The entire thing was created by my father and another chap called Tim and if they should ever read this, thank you. My only input would have been the design itself and sourcing of the materials including the cast iron doors. As you said it looks great and to the degree i couldn't be any happier, i'm also looking forward to finding out how she runs and reacts, great times ahead.

That said mate as soon as i saw your avatar i knew who you were, i'd followed your build from the start and with huge interest so i guess a lot of my setup came with added insight and inspiration from your project. Not only is it a great build but from an information point of view you kept everyone regularly updated with an in-depth insight which was second to none. If i recall you also lost a serving son, you have my deepest sympathies and respect.

On the subject of what you've written above you refer to moisture content within the brickwork, is this the same moisture found following a rain fall or simply the content found whist being made at the factory ? I only ask because i don't want to receive issues with cracking after every bad weather spell we have, because if that's the case and knowing UK weather i'm going to have my work cut out for me.

Thanks again Wes and welcome to the UK forum....


----------



## lee-warren (Aug 30, 2014)

Well the worktops have been fitted and are looking pretty special indeed, it's all finally tying in very nicely. Attached are a few more photos all of which aren't the best quality but you'll get the general idea and as always if you've any question then please ask away. 













image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 30, 2014


















image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 30, 2014


















image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 30, 2014


















image.jpg



__ lee-warren
__ Aug 30, 2014


----------



## lee-warren (Aug 30, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Wes.  Thanks for helping.  You are more than welcome in our Group!  Your knowledge will be greatly appreciated.  Well there ya go Lee.  Now we all know how to cure a brick smoker.  Good luck!
> 
> Danny


Thumbs up Danny, you couldn't have found a better mentor, cheers pal


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 30, 2014)

Hello Lee.  All I can say is WOW!  Great looking rig!  If you have anything you need to know just PM Wes.  Brick smokers are out of my knowledge area ( NOT a clue ). Great guy and willing to help.

Danny


----------



## wes w (Aug 31, 2014)

Lee-Warren said:


> On the subject of what you've written above you refer to moisture content within the brickwork, is this the same moisture found following a rain fall or simply the content found whist being made at the factory ? I only ask because i don't want to receive issues with cracking after every bad weather spell we have, because if that's the case and knowing UK weather i'm going to have my work cut out for me.
> 
> Thanks again Wes and welcome to the UK forum....


Good morning Lee.  Well, afternoon for you. :-)

The moisture I speak of is the moisture in the mortar in the construction.   Trapped moisture has to have time to get out.  That why you want to introduce heat slow to give the last remaining moisture time to escape.    Water (moisture, ) expands when heated to high temperatures.   The moisture we are getting out is internal.   Once cured the elements of weather will not have an effect .  The more you smoke the inside becomes more sealed with smoke and grease.   

Not  sure what products you have available in the UK, but here we have a product called Life Guard.http://www.lifeguardwaterproofing.com/products.html  Its a rubberized liquid that you can spray on masonry exterior surfaces to seal them from the weather.  Something you may be interested in if you live in a cold climate. 

Thank you for your kind words toward our late son.  No matter where we live in the world,  its good to know people stand behind there fighting men and women.  Thank you sir


----------



## kiska95 (May 29, 2015)

hi lee fabulooso build congrats to your dad too
i must concur with wes you may need to get a masonary sealer on the expose brickwork. bricks are absorbant and not as hard as they used to be unless youve used engineering bricks.
With our weather you may find some of the fronts of the bricks shaleing off after a couple of years due to expansion and contraction. i know as its happening to my exposed walls now.
A simple pva solution would work or you can go proprietory with a ronseal or other


----------



## smokin monkey (May 30, 2015)

Hi Lee, great build, what's the first cook?


----------



## smokewood (May 30, 2015)

I think their is a product called Thompsons Water shield or something like that.


----------



## kiska95 (May 31, 2015)

That's the Boy! does what it sez on the tin


----------



## the black spot (May 31, 2015)

I am fully engaged in garden kitchen envy.  The one in my imagination, has a pizza oven/bread oven. Wok burner/ tandoori, grill and a granite work top too. Unfortunately mine is only a mental picture for the foreseeable. 
That is looking good!


----------

